# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Slappe/ingevallen wangen

## Markth

Hallo,

ik heb sinds een jaar of twee opeens ingevallen wangen? Eerst waren ze altijd gewoon normaal van die soort appelwangen, maar nu zijn ze slap/ingevallen  :Frown:  Ik vind het lelijk en ik wil er iets aan doen. Moet ik meer vitamine eten of ligt het ergens anders aan. Botox vind ik geen optie (als het mogelijk zou zijn), want het is veels te duur.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe oud ben je?
Toevallig in korte tijd niet erg veel afgevallen? Daar kan het ook door komen mss?

Ik weet helaas niet direct wat je hieraan kunt doen...

----------


## Markth

Ik ben nog jong (onder de 20) en ik ben niet afgevallen:P Ik kom alleen maar aan, maar dat komt door de groei  :Smile:  Mijn ouders zeggen wel is dat ik te weinig eet? Misschien komt het daar door... Maar ik zie wel dat ik meer eet dan mijn vrienden. Lunch etc eet ik meer :P

----------


## Markth

Iemand?

----------


## Markth

Niemand die iets weet?  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Markth,

Mischien heb je hier iets aanhttp://www.medicity.nl/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=40328

Groetjes Do,

----------


## Markth

? uhm waarom een link voor een nieuw bericht

----------


## dotito

Hallo Markth,

Oeps  :Big Grin:  foutje http://www.dermaclinic.nl/uw_uiterli...vallen_wangen/

Groetjes,Do :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Markth,

Heb je iets aan de informatie ? 

Do,

----------


## Markth

Hoi hoi,

ik ben niet oud, maar toch heb ik al wat ingevallen wangen? Dus het ligt niet aan ouderdom:P en zoals ik al zei is botox etc. geen optie :Frown:  is een beetje te duur

----------


## dotito

Tja Markth, dan zou ik het jammer genoeg ook niet weten.

Groet,

----------


## Markth

Toch bedankt

Misschien weet iemand anders iets?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Markth

Ik zou het verder ook niet weten, maar ben je hier al eens voor naar je huisarts geweest? Misschien dat hij een andere oplossing dan Botox weet!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Markth

Misschien is dat inderdaad wel een oplossing

Bedankt allemaal

Mark

----------

